# ,  / > Ten-Tec >  JUPITER TT- 538

## SLAVA / UA1ZU

UA1ZU@YANDEX.RU

*  7 ():*

  JUPITER  TT-538      
  ,  .

----------

Merc

----------


## enm

TEN TEC jupiter 538  -      
 AF ,RF     (  ) 
   ?

----------

